# Twist on the 'two car' family



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- I've just purchased a Hymer E510 motorhome- so until I find a buyer for my Lunar Champ, we are a two motorhome family !
We thought [wrongly] that since our grown up family have flown the nest we would be free to go off out into the wild blue yonder on our own - wrong! they have seen how we enjoy the freedom & comfort of motorhoming and they now want to come with us- hence having to buy a bigger van! - I guess it would have been far cheaper to have left the kids when they were tiny in a basket for the fairies to take but like all [sane?] parents we kept them :roll: . . now they are all grown up [but not out of our hair] they are getting their revenge by wanting to come out with 'mummy & daddy' again instead of doing the right thing & getting married and totally out of our hair - kids cost [us parents] a fortune but they are quite clever at saving money - they come round & eat anything in OUR fridge & freezer. ho hum I've just lowered the price of our Lunar way below the book price hoping that it'll get a quick swift response as I need the money to re-fill the freezer before the kids next visit :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh vic... the answer is simple! keep both mh's, one for you, one for your family... That way you and the missis still have an escape!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Good though Shane - except I'D end up paying for the juice / tax & insurance for both vans as our kids keep crying 'We're Skint' !


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I thought it was common knowledge that until children are 18 they are nothing but trouble, after that they they gradually get worse.

Signed Father of three.


----------

